# oldest living performing jazz giants



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Just a queer idea for a thread. Who's still living and performing? And have you seen them?

I can think of Lee Konitz because I saw him last autumn, Ahmad Jamal because Balthazar posted on him in the jazz thread and a few others.

1. Lee Konitz (1927-10-13) - 90 years. 
2. Ahmad Jamal (1930-7-2) - 87 years
3. Alfred McCoy Tyner (1938-12-11) 80 years
4. Charles Lloyd (1938-3-15) - 79 years
5. ....

Of these four I saw all (mainly at North Sea Jazz) except Ahmad Jamal. He's been performing recently but I didn't see any upcoming shows on his website.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I think Konitz may be the oldest jazz performer? I can't think of anyone else. Sonny Rollins is all done due to illness. I don't know if Benny Golson is still performing.


----------



## newyorkconversation (Dec 6, 2017)

Roy Haynes is 92. I saw him live about 5 years ago. Playing at the Blue Note in a few weeks!


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Bob Seeley, who turns 90 this year, is probably the greatest living boogie-woogie pianist.

I don't know how much he travels these days, but I see him at least once a year at a local jazz festival.

Here he is at a youthful 80 playing Just a Closer Walk with Thee:


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Wayne Shorter. He's going on 85. The last I heard, he was still gigging occasionally.

I wonder if George Coleman still gigs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2018)

Marshall Allen is 93.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't know if Cecil Taylor still plays, but he's 88.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bob Dorough is 94. He has a gig on March 4th in Bethel, PA.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

all the Jazz Giants are gone


----------

